# what about the tiny metal connector in the jumper plugs?



## Charlena (Jul 22, 2007)

do those have plating?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 22, 2007)

Charlena,

Long time no post, good to hear from you again.

The items you posted a photo of are called jumpers. They are made to short together pins on jumper blocks. They are plated on the slide contact surface of the horseshoe inside. They are not hard to harvest, but have very little plating and therefore should be something you harvest when you don't have any higher yield scrap to work. I use a dental pick and a set of needle nose pliers to pull the horseshoe clip out of the open side of the plastic housing where the horseshoe crossbar is exposed. 

Hold the plastic housing in the pliers and use the dental pick to lever the horseshoe out of plastic housing. You can soak the horseshoes in acid peroxide to recovery the gold. The crockpot and straight HCl should work also.

Steve


----------



## junkelly (Jul 22, 2007)

I have been saving these and harvesting the innards for a while. They appear to be gold plated. I have not yet attempted to refine them. Collecting them is easy, as you can pull them off easily with your fingers. Once I have a large amount, I crack them open (top to bottom) with diagonal pliers or wire cutters. The two plastic halves slide away, leaving the metal jumper. I defer to others when it comes to refining, but I think they are easy to collect and remove the plastic 'shell' from. It is an easy thing to do while watching TV. If you are processing a lot of computers, they add up.

-junkelly


----------



## Charlena (Jul 22, 2007)

of the little buggers. 

I already had over 100 MB's and close to 300 or more assorted vintage controller boards that I still need to pluck...now I just came into probably 200 more MB's ! with p2 slot 1 processors! YUMMY!

Thanks for confirming that for me  Everyone....

And Welcome Junkelly!
And thanks Steve for noticing my absense 
Great to be missed...


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought you were climbing MT Everest. lol I noticed you were A.W.O.L.. I figure you would pop up sooner or later.

Where did you get all them boards ?


----------



## Charlena (Jul 23, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> I thought you were climbing MT Everest. lol I noticed you were A.W.O.L..



Yes But did you miss me? 



aflacglobal said:


> Where did you get all them boards ?



I have scouts that run all over the city checking for businesses to be "Upgrading, moving, rotating inventory etc...” with big 40 footers next to them and they check into the situation then call me in to close the deal


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 23, 2007)

Why of course :wink:


----------

